# Clackmannanshire question



## Hephzibah62 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone could help.  My hubby and I are currently on the waiting list for IUI at GRI (probably due to start sometime late summer) but we were hoping sometime in the nearish future to move to Clackmannanshire.

I was wondering if any of you knew where you would undergo treatment if you lived in Clackmannanshire - Glasgow?  Dundee?  Are you allowed 2 rounds of IVF if you come under that health board too?  Anyone know how your place on waiting lists etc are affected if you move to a different health board?  

I feel really trapped in Glasgow right now (much as I love it here, hubby and I feel like it's time to move on elsewhere) and these long waiting lists aren't helping any!  I am grateful we can get help on the NHS having said that, just wondering how things might be affected if we were to move...

Thanks!


----------



## cmonbaby1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi - you will probably be referred to Ninewells in Dundee.  I believe you are entitled to 2 rounds on the NHS (providing you meet all the usual criteria).  Sorry, I can't comment on how the waiting list will be affected.  I would presume you would need to discuss it in full with your GP when you moved here.  

Good luck with your move (and your treatment!).

x


----------



## Hephzibah62 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info   I think we'll probably put off moving for a bit till we're through with all our treatments.  We're higher up on the waiting list here than I'd realised and I don't think the extra stress would be helpful at the moment.  Hopefully one day we'll manage to move!


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi there I know this is an older thread but just thought if you haven't moved yet I may be able to help. I live in Clackmannanshire we are under Forth Valley and I'm awaiting treatment at GRI


----------

